# Program Output Compatibility with Blackmagic UltraStudio HD Mini



## glitch452 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hi Everyone.  I'm wondering if anyone has used the BlackMagic UltraStudio HD Mini with macOS and can confirm whether or not the program feed from OBS can be sent out of the HDMI and/or SDI output ports?

The device connects via Thunderbolt 3 (USB-C port).  It has SDI in/out, analog in, and HDMI out.  
I'm wondering if it would be compatible with the DeckLink output options built in to OBS.  
I'm currently using the latest version of OBS (25.0.8) on the latest version of macOS Catalina (15.5.5)

Here is a link to the device on the B&H website and BMD website








						Blackmagic Design UltraStudio HD Mini
					

Buy Blackmagic Design UltraStudio HD Mini featuring SD/HD/3G-SDI and Analog Inputs, HDMI and Dual SDI Outputs, Thunderbolt 3 Interface, Supports SD and HD Resolutions, 4:2:2 and 4:4:4 Color Sampling Support, 8/10/12-Bit Color Depth, RS-422 Deck Control, HD to SD Down-Conversion. Review...




					www.bhphotovideo.com
				





			UltraStudio | Blackmagic Design


----------



## jamie- (Aug 3, 2020)

I'm also after an answer to this question, I've been searching about and found this thread from 2018: https://obsproject.com/forum/thread...-decklink-mini-recorder-pci.94372/post-372187



> Blackmagic's Decklink, intensity and ultrastudio lines all work properly with OBS.



Not a specific answer to the question, but a sign of hope though!


----------



## jamie- (Aug 3, 2020)

Aha! Ok I think I have an answer, in this YouTube video at this timestamp (~ 5:10): https://youtu.be/lMKNqhFfmRc?t=311
This guy uses an Ultrastudio HD Mini into OBS for his podcast and it works.

Edit: also see this for the settings he has in OBS: https://youtu.be/Gk7bZQMkvVw?t=214


----------



## glitch452 (Sep 9, 2020)

Just posting my results now that I have the device.  Video input (Component) and output (HDMI) works well with OBS on macOS.  I was able to use the DeckLink output in OBS to send the program feed out via HDMI.  I did not test the SDI since I don't have any way to do so.  

Note: I do have an issue with analog audio capture.  The sample rate does not seem to stay fixed so the audio is garbled and skipping.  Audio output works properly however (tested over HDMI).


----------



## jamie- (Sep 10, 2020)

Thanks for checking back in, confirms my suspicions which is good. I still have a purchase order open for one. Cheers!


----------

